# I-10 certified trainer



## kbartrom (Mar 26, 2012)

Does AAPC have plans to unveil an ICD-10CM trainer certification?  I am very interested in obtaining this.  

I know AHIMA offers a certification - does one have to be a CCS to obtain this?


----------



## cordelia (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know about AAPC but according to AHIMA, they recommend 3 years of experience assigning ICD 9 codes and 1 year of teaching/training experience to become an ICD 10 trainer.

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## lorrpb (Mar 26, 2012)

AHIMA does NOT require you to be a CCS in order to take their instructor training.


----------

